# My Antarctica Photos



## b_gossweiler (Apr 25, 2010)

The photos of my December 2''9 Antarctica Cruise finally made their way to the internet:

Flash-Gallery
HTML-Gallery of the same photos

Any comments from you experts which will help improve my shooting and/or postprocessing techniques are most welcome.

Enjoy
Beat

P.S: I know, they're too many, but it's so dammed hard to cull when you're emotionally involved ... : 
P.P.S: Some images do not have a lot of photographic value, but carry lots of memories


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, 116 with the baby seals - that is so cute! And 167 with the baby penguins and 199. For me it's those close-ups of penguins and seals that are the best. But looks like a great trip!

John


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 25, 2010)

Like John, my favorites were the babies and other wildlife close-ups. I was also intrigued by the Puente de la Mujer in BA, particularly the night shots 4'1, 4'2. I thought most were technically well done, I'm a poor judge of 'artistry'.

Must have been quite a thrill to make the trip. 

Forgive my ignorance, how do you pronounce 'Beat' ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning pictures Beat! I'm very jealous - looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 25, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=9666.msg65361#msg65361 date=1272224947]
... Forgive my ignorance, how do you pronounce 'Beat' ?
[/quote]

Brad,

Just say Beatrice and leave the "rice" away  

(I used to live in the U.S. for a while and called myself Bert then, because nobody was able to pronounce it ... )

Beat


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 25, 2010)

Very jealous !


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2010)

The only thing I can find wrong with the images is that I am not in any of the photos! Very envious.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 26, 2010)

Speaking of which Beat, are you in any of the images? (I expect not too many, I have 1'''s of my friends and family, and about 3 of myself.)


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 26, 2010)

Those images brought back great memories of my own trip. I like your shot of the Striated Caracara also known as the Johnny Rook. All those penguins are so wonderful to observe- Kings, Gentoos, Chinstraps, and Adelies. Besides the sights, I remember the smell. My favorite part of the trip is South Georgia Island. Good job- Beat

                               Bob- the slide shooter at heart( yes, I did shoot slides down there!)


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 26, 2010)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=9666.msg65383#msg65383 date=1272245574]
Speaking of which Beat, are you in any of the images? (I expect not too many, I have 1'''s of my friends and family, and about 3 of myself.)
[/quote]

Brad,

Images 7', 12', 184, 228, 3'2, 3'6 (with my wife) in the HTML Gallery, that's me :fi_lone_ranger: 

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 26, 2010)

[quote author=Robert T Higaki link=topic=9666.msg65386#msg65386 date=127224869']
... Besides the sights, I remember the smell. ...
[/quote]

Bob,

True, the smell ... it still sticks to the RAWs, but I couldn't find a way to export it to the JPGs  

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 26, 2010)

....and a camera hanging somewhere in almost every shot....


----------

